# Any on line store to get everclear 190 proof?



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Any on line store to get everclear 190 proof?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Not that I've seen.


----------



## Chad202 (Jul 29, 2014)

Everclear Grain Alcohol 190 Proof 375ML - Liquor Barn

here ya go^^^

send me a bottle and you're welcome :lol:


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Chad202 said:


> Everclear Grain Alcohol 190 Proof 375ML - Liquor Barn
> 
> here ya go^^^
> 
> send me a bottle and you're welcome :lol:


Thanks. Shipping is more than itself omg.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

How much do you need?
I'm out of town but if you can't get it in AZ let me know. I can price it out and ship in a flat rate box.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

piperdown said:


> How much do you need?
> I'm out of town but if you can't get it in AZ let me know. I can price it out and ship in a flat rate box.


Thanks Eric. I will check fewstores around and will pm you if i can't find it here. I need maybe 50ml.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Tempe location of Bevmo has it if their online shopping service isn't lying.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Tritones said:


> Tempe location of Bevmo has it if their online shopping service isn't lying.


Pulling in to theparking lot now. I was a mile away.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

Hah here we go. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know where you find it there, but I bought a handle of it here in Indiana a couple months ago for $43. I use it to make apple pie, and it is delicious!


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> I use it to make apple pie, and it is delicious!


Ok this is probably massively off-topic but I can't read that and let it go - I make a lot of pies and have never needed Everclear for any of 'em. What do you use it for? Got a recipe to share?


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

stealthpenguin said:


> Ok this is probably massively off-topic but I can't read that and let it go - I make a lot of pies and have never needed Everclear for any of 'em. What do you use it for? Got a recipe to share?


Apple Pie Drink, not an actual Pie.

I take apple cider. I usually make 2 gallons, as it is a party drink. Place 2 gallons of fresh cider in a big pot, and add cinnamon sticks(2-3 per gallon, more if you like more cinnamon) 1/2 cup of brown sugar. I let this cook until boiling then let it simmer for 10-15 minutes covered. I then take the pot off of the heat and SHUT THE BURNER OFF IF USING GAS! I let this sit for a little while to cool down. I want it warm to hot, not hot to scalding. I then add everclear. I add as much as I see fit for the occasion, and to be honest, I don't measure. I would say a very generous amount. This past weekend we used almost a half a handle for 4 gallons of cider. It was strong, but not unbearable. Out of the 4 gallons, less than a gallon was left. I then poured the left overs in a couple mason jars for future consumption  No since of wasting. I serve it warm, and let it sit covered when not ladling into a cup. It is good warm, or cold.

Remember, when you pour in the alcohol, do not have an open flame near by. I know the vapors are strong, but I don't know if flammable, but I don't want to chance it.


----------



## stealthpenguin (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh that sounds fantastic, thanks! I think we're going to have to feature that at one of these fall parties, seems like the best mulled cider recipe I've seen in a long, long time


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

stealthpenguin said:


> Oh that sounds fantastic, thanks! I think we're going to have to feature that at one of these fall parties, seems like the best mulled cider recipe I've seen in a long, long time


Enjoy. You can add cloves if you want a little more fall spice, but I am not a clove fan.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Auburnguy said:


> Apple Pie Drink, not an actual Pie.
> 
> I take apple cider. I usually make 2 gallons, as it is a party drink. Place 2 gallons of fresh cider in a big pot, and add cinnamon sticks(2-3 per gallon, more if you like more cinnamon) 1/2 cup of brown sugar. I let this cook until boiling then let it simmer for 10-15 minutes covered. I then take the pot off of the heat and SHUT THE BURNER OFF IF USING GAS! I let this sit for a little while to cool down. I want it warm to hot, not hot to scalding. I then add everclear. I add as much as I see fit for the occasion, and to be honest, I don't measure. I would say a very generous amount. This past weekend we used almost a half a handle for 4 gallons of cider. It was strong, but not unbearable. Out of the 4 gallons, less than a gallon was left. I then poured the left overs in a couple mason jars for future consumption  No since of wasting. I serve it warm, and let it sit covered when not ladling into a cup. It is good warm, or cold.
> 
> Remember, when you pour in the alcohol, do not have an open flame near by. I know the vapors are strong, but I don't know if flammable, but I don't want to chance it.


i make something similar but use cider and apple juice and apple slices. it gets bottles into masson jars with a stick of cinnamon and apple slice


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?q=on+...line+store+to+get+everclear+190+proof&spell=1


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

it sucks to be in NY where you can't buy liqour online, smh.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

One 9f my favorite Air Force Stories starts with ever clear and in the middle is a punch in the hotel sink of peach wine sprite and ever clear. Ends with a fellow female AF base honor gaurd member and I having a REALLY good night.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Wine chateau . Com problem solved. Awesome prices I buy it buy the case but you gotta sign when fed ex shows up.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe!! It should come in handle during the holidays!!!


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

pkilcarr said:


> it sucks to be in NY where you can't buy liqour online, smh.


Sure does! LOL


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Wonder how many recipes there are for apple pie?

I use Yukon Jack in mine and no heat at all and no extra sugar. Mix 2/3 apple cider to 1/3 Yukon Jack, chunk 4 or 5 cinnamon sticks per gallon then set it in the garage for a few weeks. (always do this in the winter) Have 4 gallons steeping now.


----------

